# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ DIESEL

## karribou

Μηχανή MTU type 538 20V ΤΒ 91
max rpm:1790
swept vol. per cylinder 5,38lt
compression ratio:16,2
fuel injection pressure:130+- 5 bar
Το πρόβλημα της μηχανής είναι το εξής: Μεταξύ 1400 και 1600 RPM παρουσιάζει αυξομείωση στροφών (50-100). Μέχρι τις 1400 ανεβάζει κανονικά. Μεταξύ 1400 και 1600 παρουσιάζει αυτό που προανέφερα ενώ από τις 1600 και πάνω οι στροφές της διατηρούνται κανονικά. 
Έχουν αντικατασταθεί:Ο ρυθμιστής στροφώνΗ εξηρτημένη αντλία πετρελαιουΕχουν ελεγχθεί οι καυστήρεςΈχουν ληφθεί μετρήσεις συμπιέσεωςΌποιος μπορεί να εκφέρει τη γνώμη του και να βοηθήσει θα είμαι ευγνώμων.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ionianskipper

Θα ηθελα να μου πεις εαν απο τις 1400 εως τις 1600 που εχεις το προβλημα παρουσιαζει η μηχανη το μεγαλυτερο βαιμπρεσιον.

----------


## karribou

> Θα ηθελα να μου πεις εαν απο τις 1400 εως τις 1600 που εχεις το προβλημα παρουσιαζει η μηχανη το μεγαλυτερο βαιμπρεσιον.


Οι κραδασμοί της μηχανής είναι σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα συγκριτικά και με τις προηγούμενες μετρήσεις σε αυτό το ευρος στροφών.

----------


## ionianskipper

Είναι λίγο δύσκολο το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις αλλά κατά την άποψη μου θα ξεκινούσα με την απελευθέρωση όλων των φορτίων που δέχεται η μηχανή δηλαδή δυναμό ρεβερσα κλπ και θα έκανα μια πρώτη δοκιμή.
Εάν λειτουργούσε σωστά θα έβαζα ένα –ένα τα φορτία για να δω ποιώ παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα.
Τώρα εάν και πάλι δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα θα ξεκινούσα από το τανκ του καύσιμου μέχρι τα μπεκ όλο αυτό το σύστημα να ξαναελεχθει κομμάτι  κομμάτι για να είμαι σίγουρος και τέλος θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί εκκεντροφόρος και βαλβίδες.
Αυτά και καλή τύχη.

----------


## karribou

> Είναι λίγο δύσκολο το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις αλλά κατά την άποψη μου θα ξεκινούσα με την απελευθέρωση όλων των φορτίων που δέχεται η μηχανή δηλαδή δυναμό ρεβερσα κλπ και θα έκανα μια πρώτη δοκιμή.
> Εάν λειτουργούσε σωστά θα έβαζα ένα –ένα τα φορτία για να δω ποιώ παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα.
> Τώρα εάν και πάλι δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα θα ξεκινούσα από το τανκ του καύσιμου μέχρι τα μπεκ όλο αυτό το σύστημα να ξαναελεχθει κομμάτι κομμάτι για να είμαι σίγουρος και τέλος θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί εκκεντροφόρος και βαλβίδες.
> Αυτά και καλή τύχη.


ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Eng

Μου αρεσει αυτο το θεμα και μου ηρθε μια ιδεα. 
Οποτε ας το διαμορφωσουμε αναφερομενοι σε διαφορα θεματα που εχουν να κανουν με προβληματα που συχνα αντιμετωπιζονται σε πλοια. 
Θα προτεινα στο θεμα, να αναφερεται ενα προβλημα και να γινεται κουβεντα γυρο απο την προσεγγιση και αντιμετωπιση του, ωστε να βγουν καποιες λυσεις απο αυτο. Θα χαρω να εχουμε και να δουμε διαφορα προβληματα που εχουμε ακουσει, βλαβες που ειχαμε την εμπειρια να βιωσουμε.


Και θα ξεκινησω με ενα σημερινο μηνυμα οπως ηρθε απο το πλοιο:




> Pls be advised that 20/03 at 20.35 lt (13-46 S  020-31 W) the M/E was stopped due to the cylinder # 4 fault -scavenging air manifold blow-by -scavenging space temperature was increased (180 Deg) -refusal of fuel injector/flood of fuel oil.


Τι θα λεγαμε στο πλοιο?


ΥΓ: Δεν θα κανουμε τεστ γνωσεων, ουτε εξεταζουμε κανεναν. Θα κανω τα αδυνατα - δυνατα και με οποια αυστηροτητα μου επιτρεπεται, ωστε να εχουμε ενα ομορφο, εμπεριστατομενο διαλογο -> τουλαχιστον σε αυτους που θελουν και επιθυμουν να συμμετασχουν. Μηνυματα που θα ειναι προσβλητικα με τον εναν ή αλλον τροπο κατα προσωπο ή κατα τις γνωσεις του αλλου, ακαριαια θα διαγραφονται without further notice. Ο Σεβασμος στο προσωπο, τις γνωσεις και τα λαθη του αλλου θα Πρεσβευει.

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Αν καταλαβα καλα δεν εχουμε διαρροη πετρελαιου η κλαταρισμενο καυστηρα οποτε τσεκαρουμε τα ελατηρια μην κατεβαινουν καυσαερια

----------


## nauxa

Εδω υπαρχει προβλημα ξεκαθαρο, σπασμενα/φθαερμενα ελατηρια και ο κυλινδρος μπουργανα. Σιγουρα γραφει το μηνυμα 180 C και οχι 80 C? Γιατι το 180 C δεν νομιζω οτι στεκει, θα ειχε παρει φωτια η σαρωση... (εκτος αν εχει ελλατωματικο θερμομετρο ή μιλα για F,πραγμα ασυνηθιστο βεβαια)

Το 80 C στεκει και δειχνει οτι υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα, αλλωστε και η καθε μηχανη εχει ενα alarm setting για να προστετευει απο φωτια στη σαρωση και μπορει ακομα να κανει slow down/stop στη μηχανη αυτοματα για αυτοπροστασια.

Επισης λογικο ειναι να υπαρχει καυσιμο ακαυστο, τι στο καλο καυση να γινει αμα ειναι η συμπιεση για κλαματα...?

Επειδη με αυτα δεν παιζουμε και ουτε χρονοτριβουμε, καλο θα ειναι το πληρωμα αν μπορει (χρονος, συνθηκες θαλασσας κτλ) να κανει overhauling στον 4 (αν εχει spares) και να παρει φουλ μετρησεις να δει το προβλημα λεπτομερως.

Ας κανει και ενα ελεγχο ολων των αλλων κυλινδρων απο τις θυριδες, μην και εχει γενικοτερο προβλημα.

Αν δεν μπορει για τον α,β λογο να κανει o/h ας τον απομονωσει (θελει προσοχη τι και πως) και ας παει κουτσα κουτσα στο πλησιεστερο place/port of refuge για επισκευη.

Αν παντως οι βαρδιες κοιταγανε και λιγο τις θερμοκρασιες κτλ, δεν θα εφτανε στο σημειο αυτο...

----------


## Eng

Θεωρω πως σε πρωτη φαση θα επρεπε να ρωτησουμε το πλοιο εαν όντως πηρε φωτια η σαρωση. Και αν ναι, αν εγινε καποια εκριξη και σε τι ευρος. Μετα πρεπει να ρωτησουμε εαν παρατηρηθηκε καποια ζημια στο τουρμο. Εαν εγινε εκριξη με αποτελεσμα ο αερας να επιστρεψει πισω στον ροτορα και να δημιουργησει κρουστικα φαινομενα στα κουζινετα. 
Ενδεχομενως η παραπανω κινηση ειναι τραβηγμενη. Ομως πρεπει να γινει γιατι ενιωτε τα πληρωματα δεν περιγραφουν ή ακομα κρυβουν πληροφοριες. 
Στη συνεχεια θα μεταβιβαζα τις παραπανω πληροφοριες του φιλου nauxa με μια μονο συμπληρωση, να γινουν μετρησεις (αξονικες και ακτινικες) στον ροτορα. Επισης να παρατηρησει το πλοιο (αφου επιστρεψει το πλοιο στην "κανονικη" του ροη - με απομονωση ή οχι του Νο.4) να παρατηρησει εαν λειτουργει σωστα το τουρμο.
Σιγουρα απαιτει σοβαροτητα απο μεριας πληρωματος, να εχουν ηδη ελεγξει οτι διαθετουν ολα τα απαραιτητα ανταλλακτικα αλλά και special tools για οποιαδηποτε εργασια προκειται να εκτελεσουν στον Νο.4 και στο τουρμπο.

----------


## nauxa

Το τουρμπο δεν νομιζω οτι θα επηρεαστει τοσο οσο το θετεις, υπαρχουν και τα ανεπιστροφα κλαπε οπως και τα ασφαλιστικα καθε κυλινδρου και σαρωσης. Το πολυ πολυ να 'ετρωγε' κανενα καλο surging το τουρμπο αλλα και με κατι τετοιο στιγμιαιο δεν παθανει τπτ σχεδον, εκτος αν ειναι επαναλαμβανομενο φαινομενο.

Τελικως μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερο και πιο ταιριαστο με το θεμα να μας ελεγες φιλε Eng τι απεγινε και τα αιτια αυτης της βλαβης?

----------


## Eng

Τα αιτια δεν ειναι τιποτε διαφορετικα απο αυτα που αναφερατε. Και τα μηνυματα στο πλοιο ηταν ακριβως αυτα. overhauling του Νο.4 και ελεγχο του τουρμπο, οταν το πλοιο μπορει, μιας και ειναι / ηταν εν πλω.
Το πλοιο σταματησε το ΣΚ και αλλαξε το injector καθως και το εμβολο με ενα spare complete. Το τουρμο δουλευε και δουλευει μια χαρα. Καποιες μετρησεις θα γινουν στο λιμανι εκφορτωσης for the shake of good order.
Επισης διαπιστωθηκε οτι ουτε εκριξη εγινε, ουτε η θερμοκρασια πηγε 180 βαθμους παρα καπου στους 70-80. 

Διαευκρινιστηκα να αναφερω οτι τα παραπανω, περι τουρμπο, ηταν μεσα στο πρωτο μηνυμα που εσταλει στο πλοιο απο μεριας μας για να πεισουμε ή να του αποδειξουμε οτι αυτα που γραφει ειναι..με παρα πολυ σαλτσα. 
By the way συζηταμε για μια μηχανη "MITSUI B&W 8L 45 GB".
Οσο και να γνωριζεις σαν μηχανικος, θα πρεπει στην αλληλογραφια με το πλοιο να του αποδειξεις οτι καπου υπερβαλλει και να προσπαθησεις να εκμαιευσεις / κατανοησεις τη πραγματικα συνεβει.
Και τελος ο σκοπος μου σε αυτο το case ηταν να δει καποιος 3ος πως γινεται η ενημερωση ενος προβληματος απο το πλοιο και τι πρεπει εσυ που εισαι ο υπευθυνος αρχιομηχανικος του, να του γραψεις.

----------


## Eng

Ενα πλοιο κανει το δρομολογιο για εκφορτωση σε: HAKATA (arr. 28-5 , dep. 2-6) OSAKA (arr. 3-6 , dep. 6-6) , PUSAN (arr. 8-6 , dep. 12-6) DALIAN (arr. 15-6 , completion in 4days).

Μας ρεπορταρει αυτο την ωρα που πεφτει στη HAKATA:

==========

Good day Sir,

Please be advised that Main Engine cylinder block N 4 is leaking 300-350 LTRS per day into crankcase.

Also Main Engine [MAN KSZ-70/125 BL) cylinder block N 5 is leaking abt. 1000 LTRS per day in crankcase .

==========

Το πλοιο εαν χασει το παραπανω δρομολογιο θα πληρωσει 100usd / Ωρα για καθε ωρα που καθυστερει και ο λογος γιατι υπαρχει μεγαλη λιστα παραμονης στα λιμανια που ειναι να πιασει και καθε πλοιο πρεπει να φτασει στην ωρα του αλλιως παει..ραδα. Μετα την Κινα το πλοιο δεν ξερουμε τι θα κανει.

Καμια ιδεα?

----------


## roussosf

το "leaking" ειναι σε νερο?
μηπως κατι δεν ειναι σωστα διατυπωμενο?

----------


## Eng

Ειναι νερο, απο το fresh water cooling space του liner.

----------


## roussosf

δεν μπορω να καταλάβω πώς υπολογιζει έστω και στο περίπου σε λιτρα την διαρροή ξεχωριστά σε κάθε block
τωρα όσο για την διαρροή σαν βλάβη ο μονος τροπος να περασουν νερα απο διαρροη στο space liner στον στροφαλοθαλαμο είναι απο το stuff box ,εκτος και αν εχει κρακ το ιδιο το μπλοκ

----------


## nauxa

Συγγνωμη, εχουν τετοιες εξωφρενικές διαρροες και δουλευαν ακομα τη μηχανη? Μην θεωρησεις παραξενο να εχει καψει στο τελος ολη τη μηχανη, καποια στιγμη θα εμεινε χωρις νερα το συστημα και χαιρετε...Τον στροφαλοθαλαμο μπορειτε να τον ονομαζεται πλεον και ενυδρειο δλδ...Κουζινετα γεια σας...

----------


## Eng

Σε πρωτη λοιπον φαση θεωρω πως πρεπει να δουμε αν οι πληροφοριες του πληρωματος σχετικα με την ποσοτητα της διαρροης και τη θεση του κρακ ειναι σωστες. Μετα πρεπει να δουμε τα λαδια και καταποσο δουλευουν οι διαχωριστες.

----------


## roussosf

αν εχουμε φτασει στο σημείο το πλήρωμα να μην μπορει να μας δωσει ένα "μπουσουλα" για την ζημιά και να πρέπει να φιλτράρουμε το ρεπόρτο τότε τι να πώ ...................................λυπάμαι την μηχανη
μου θυμίζει τον Λαρισαίο οδηγό που παει στο συνεργειο και λεει του μαστορα
κατ καν απ κατ γκαπ γκαπ

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΧΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΦΙΛΩΝ ΜΕ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ.ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ Ο ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΤΗΡΑΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΝΕΛΛΙΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΥΨΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ.

----------


## Mao

Eng μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μας ενημερώσεις αν η ψύξη του εμβόλου γίνετε με νερό η λάδι?
 Αν γίνετε με νερό τότε οι πιθανότητες διαρροής από εκεί είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες.

Πάντως οποια και είναι η ζημια το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει στο πέλαγος με τόσο μεγάλες διαρροές υδάτων.

Χ/σμους
Γιωργος

----------


## roussosf

συγνωμη αλλα αν κατάλαβα καλά η διαροή είναι από το χιτώνιο και όχι απο το έμβολο

----------


## nikos1945

ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ Η ΨΥΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΟΔΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΕΣΩ ΒΑΚΤΡΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΦΑΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΥ.

----------


## Mao

Καλημέρα, 

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο1945
 Roussosf ο μονος λόγος που το ανέφερα είναι επειδή το μήνυμα του πλοίου είναι ασαφές...

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΚΜ ΠΡΟΩΣΕΩΣ FIAT 48000HP .ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΤΜΟΛΕΒΗΤΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ  ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ ΑΤΜΟΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΚΛΠ.

----------


## nikos1945

http://youtu.be/9wcMdqGVuS4

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ενα πλοιο κανει το δρομολογιο για εκφορτωση σε: HAKATA (arr. 28-5 , dep. 2-6) OSAKA (arr. 3-6 , dep. 6-6) , PUSAN (arr. 8-6 , dep. 12-6) DALIAN (arr. 15-6 , completion in 4days).
> 
> Μας ρεπορταρει αυτο την ωρα που πεφτει στη HAKATA:
> 
> ==========
> 
> Good day Sir,
> 
> Please be advised that Main Engine cylinder block N 4 is leaking 300-350 LTRS per day into crankcase.
> ...


Όταν ο μηχανικός που ειναι στο βαπόρι ζητά βοήθεια απο το γραφείο....... Κλαφ&#180; τα Χαράλαμπε ! Σίγουρα έχει υπάρξει και προηγούμενη επικοινωνία με το γραφείο ,γι αυτό και το μαιλ ειναι σύντομο ! Ακομη και ότι συμβαίνει σε δυο κυλίνδρους δίπλα - δίπλα , μπορεί να ειναι μια η ζημιά ! Θα ήθελα να μάθω πως μέτρα την διαρροή σε λίτρα ο μπαγασας !
τωρα που η ζημιά έχει αποκατασταθεί , George please δώσε μας τι είχε γίνει τελικά !

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΛΙΤΡΑ.ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΟΗ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟ .

----------


## roussosf

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΛΙΤΡΑ.ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΟΗ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟ .


ΜαστροΝικο σωστό αυτό που λες με τις δεξαμενες ημερησιας κατανάλωσης 
το ερώτημα είναι πως μπορούσε έστω και εμπειρικά να υπολογήσει ότι ο ένας κύλινδρος ειχε διαρροή 350lit και ο άλλος 1000
ε αυτό νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχεις και .............μαντικες ικανότητες εκτός απο εμπειρία

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ  ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΛΟΚ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΟ ΤΟΥ.ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΔΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΝΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΑΛΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΔΙΑΡΟΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΚΑΣΤΟΣ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Μου αρεσει αυτο το θεμα και μου ηρθε μια ιδεα. 
> Οποτε ας το διαμορφωσουμε αναφερομενοι σε διαφορα θεματα που εχουν να κανουν με προβληματα που συχνα αντιμετωπιζονται σε πλοια. 
> Θα προτεινα στο θεμα, να αναφερεται ενα προβλημα και να γινεται κουβεντα γυρο απο την προσεγγιση και αντιμετωπιση του, ωστε να βγουν καποιες λυσεις απο αυτο. Θα χαρω να εχουμε και να δουμε διαφορα προβληματα που εχουμε ακουσει, βλαβες που ειχαμε την εμπειρια να βιωσουμε.
> 
> 
> Και θα ξεκινησω με ενα σημερινο μηνυμα οπως ηρθε απο το πλοιο:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΙΡΑ!!!

----------


## Eng

> ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΙΡΑ!!!


κ. Δημητρη δεν σας γνωριζω δεν με γνωριζετε. Οποτε, Πειρα εχω ελαχιστη γι' αυτο και κανω λαθη. Ομως εχω μια παραξενια ακολουθω τον εξης κανονα.. RTM.. (Read The Manual - βασικα υπαρχει και ενα F αλλα αφηστε το). Με αυτον τον κανονα προχωραω τις δουλειες μου.  
Αρα δεν καταλαβαινω τι ακριβως εννοειτε με το παραπανω σχολιο. Οποτε θα απαντησω πως - δεν χρειαζετε να περιμενε γιατι πολυ απλα εχω αναφερει ηδη μια βλαβη και εχει ηδη γινει κουβεντα. 

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> κ. Δημητρη δεν σας γνωριζω δεν με γνωριζετε. Οποτε, Πειρα εχω ελαχιστη γι' αυτο και κανω λαθη. Ομως εχω μια παραξενια ακολουθω τον εξης κανονα.. RTM.. (Read The Manual - βασικα υπαρχει και ενα F αλλα αφηστε το). Με αυτον τον κανονα προχωραω τις δουλειες μου.  
> Αρα δεν καταλαβαινω τι ακριβως εννοειτε με το παραπανω σχολιο. Οποτε θα απαντησω πως - δεν χρειαζετε να περιμενε γιατι πολυ απλα εχω αναφερει ηδη μια βλαβη και εχει ηδη γινει κουβεντα. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ.


ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ!!
ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΟΜΑΙ. ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΥΠΩΣΗ!!
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΠΕΙΡΑ ..ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ!!!ΚΑΙ ΚΡΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ...

----------


## Eng

Λοιπον μηνυμα σημερινο:

GOOD DAY SIRS,

PLEASE BE INFORMED, THAT TODAY 26.04.2015 IN TIME
05:31 - 05:45 LT THE VESSEL HAS BEEN BLACK OUT ON
FULL AHEAD.
THE REASON STILL IS NOT FOUND OUT.

BRGDS,
MASTER

[Μεταφραση]:

Καλησπερα σας,

προς ενημερωση σας, σημερα 26-04-2015 απο 0531 εως 0545 το πλοιο έμεινε ακυβέρνητο λόγο black out κατα τη διαρκεια που η Κυρια Μηχανη πηγαινε σε πληρης στροφες.

Ο λογος του Black out δεν εχει βρεθει ακομα.

Χαιρετισμους / Καπετανιος


Καμια ιδεα? το πλοιο ειναι στον Ινδικο ωκαιανο 600μιλια off pirate area. Τι απανταμε? πως το διαχειριζομαστε?
Κυρια Μηχανη: 6S60MCC, Ηλεκτρομηχανες: 3 * Daihatsu 5Dk-20. bulk carrier post Panamax built 2011.

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Eng

Εγινε Μαστρο Νικολα. Περιμενω την αποψη σου για να το κουβεντιασουμε!
Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## roussosf

Έτσι όπως κάνει την αναφορά του ο καπετάνιος το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι στα καύσιμα
και για να το αιτιολογήσω
αν ήταν κάποια άλλη αιτία ( πχ βλάβη - το άλλο Η/Ζ δεν ήταν στην θέση stby και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σκεφτώ)
θα έμπαινε σε λειτουργία μία από τις άλλες δύο
το  ότι ο καπετάνιος λέει ότι μείναμε ακυβέρνητοι σημαίνει ότι καμία ηλεκτρική δεν δούλεψε 
τώρα όσον αφορά τα καύσιμα τι να πρωτοσκεφτεί κανείς 
νερά στα πετρέλαια ?
πρόβλημα με τους διαχωριστήρες?
δεν ξέρω

----------


## Eng

Θα συμπληρωνα ομως στο πλοιο, να μας εκανε και ενα printing απο τα αλαρμς που χτυπησαν στην κονσολα πριν το συμβαν καθως και ενα printing της καταστασης των βοηθητικων μηχανηματων αλλα και των παραμετρων της κ/μ και Η/Ζ. Επισης επειδη αυτα εχουν σενσορες στον σφονδυλο - τα Pick ups - μπορει να βρομισε καποιο οποτε τοτε - για safety - η μηχανη σβηνει.

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ.Η ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ.ΤΟ DE LAVAL TOY ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΟΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΖΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΔΙΣΚΟ (GRAVITY DISK)ΟΠΟΤΕ Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟ (ΝΕΡΟ Η ΑΚΑΘΑΡΣΙΕΣ)ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ,ΝΕΡΟ,ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΕΣ.ΟΜΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΘΕΙ Ο ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΑΣ Η EMENGERCY GENERATOR ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ.ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΚΙΝΗΣΕΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΙΚΗ ΑΕΡΟΦΙΑΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΗΔΑΛΙΟ ,EMEGERCY FIRE ΦΩΤΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ,ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΑΥΣΙΠΛΟΙΑΣ ΚΛΠ..

----------


## Eng

Εχω ομως μια ερωτηση, δεν θα επρεπε να παρει αμεσως η δευτερη ή standby ηλεκτρομηχανη μπροστα? Εχω μια αισθηση πως το πληρωμα δεν θα ειχε χαρακτηριση ποια ηλεκτρομηχανη θα ειναι σε ετοιμοτητα, ωστε σε περιπτωση προβληματος της μιας ηλεκτρομηχανης, να παρει αυτοματα η δευτερη. 
Σημειωνω πως η Κ/Μ απλα εκοψε απο τα ασφαλιστικα της αφου με το black out κοψαν οι αντλιες νερου, καυσιμου κλπ...

----------


## roussosf

αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με το καυσιμο ,μπορεί να πήρε και να έκοψε και αυτή μετά από λίγο
αν πάλι δεν είχαν καμία ηλεκτρική σε θέση stby ...........
τότε τι να πω 
θηλειά την μπαρούμα και στο κρένι :Single Eye:

----------


## Eng

Επανερχομαι για να μπορεσω να κλεισω το θεμα.
Λοιπον, το προβλημα του black out εγινε για τους εξεις λογους
1. Ειχαμε blackout γιατι ειχε διαρροη πετρελαιου απο δυο νοζλες. 
2. Οι νοζλες ειναι υδροψυκτες.
3. Το πετρελαιο λογο πιεσης περασε μεσα απο το νερο και απο εκει στη αντλια νερου ψυξεως των ινζεκτορς.
4. Η αντλια σταματησε.
5. Η ηλεκτρομηχανη εκανε trip απο ασφαλιστικα λογο χαμηλης πιεσης νερου.
6. Το πλοιο δεν δηλωσε μηχανη stby.
7. Και ετσι εγινε black out.
8. Μετα απο 5 δευτερα πηρε η emergency.
9. Μετα απο κανενα μισαωρο - μια ωρα αλλαξαμε τα ινζεκτορς, καθαρισαν τ δικτυο νερου ψυξης των ιντζεκτορς και πηρε μπροστα το πλοιο.

----------


## roussosf

> Επανερχομαι για να μπορεσω να κλεισω το θεμα.
> Λοιπον, το προβλημα του black out εγινε για τους εξεις λογους
> 1. Ειχαμε blackout γιατι ειχε διαρροη πετρελαιου απο δυο νοζλες. 
> 2. Οι νοζλες ειναι υδροψυκτες.
> 3. Το πετρελαιο λογο πιεσης περασε μεσα απο το νερο και απο εκει στη αντλια νερου ψυξεως των ινζεκτορς.
> 4. Η αντλια σταματησε.
> 5. Η ηλεκτρομηχανη εκανε trip απο ασφαλιστικα λογο χαμηλης πιεσης νερου.
> 6. Το πλοιο δεν δηλωσε μηχανη stby.
> 7. Και ετσι εγινε black out.
> ...


τελικά δεν ήταν νερά στα πετρέλαια 
ήταν 
πετρέλαια στα νερά
η .........χημική ένωση που προέκυψε ηταν ίδια :Single Eye:

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ.ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΕΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΟΖΖΛΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΖΖΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΥΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ Η ΨΥΞΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΓΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΡΟΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΝΤΗΖΕΛ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΑΡΙΝ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.

----------


## Eng

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ.ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΕΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΟΖΖΛΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΖΖΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΥΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ Η ΨΥΞΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΓΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΡΟΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΝΤΗΖΕΛ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΑΡΙΝ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.


Μαστρο Νικολα, καλησπερα σου στελνω τα δυο σχεδια του δικτυου νερου ψυξης της νοζλας καθως και ενα σχεδιο της ιδιας νοζλας.

f.w cooling nozzle.pdff.w cooling nozzles piping.pdf

----------

